# Zac Signs With Browning !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Chad Cooper (Oct 8, 2007)

</DIV>I bring this exciting news to thePFF family of friends. We have been working on this deal for a little while & it's now official. Sep. 1st 2009Zac signed with "BROWNING"in Morgan, Utah. We flew out Monday morning & spenttwo days at theBrowning Headquarters. We got to meet all the big players& spend the day learning more about Browning. Being that Zac is a 4th generation Browning guy he fit in better than even expected. </DIV></DIV>After we worked out the details in a meeting Zac took to the studio for a photo shoot & then hit the range. They had him shoot several different models of Browning's for the rest of the evening. Wehad dinner that evening & was on a planehome the next morning. I have tosay I was VERY surprisedin what I found with this group of people. Everyone we met was as nice as could be. They are very family oriented & made us feel at home.</DIV></DIV>We did have one bighurdle to jump in this whole deal. As most of you know, Zac is already sponsored by "Mathews". He has also been wearing the "Mathews" Lost Camo" for the past year. I'm proud to say that both companies stepped to the plate & worked out a great deal for Zac. He will still be sponsored by "Mathews" & still shoot the "Mathews" bow but he will switch to "Mossy Oak" camo since "Browning" has an exclusive with "Mossy Oak".For lack of better words Zac will be shared with the two companies.</DIV></DIV>Zac's upcoming hunts include a New Mexicobow hunt for elkstarting Sep. 17th, then back to Utah with Browning for a duck hunt on the Great Salt Lake by air boat, two days later he heads to the mountains of Utah for a Mule Deer hunt onthe Browning lease,He will spend 5 days in Kansas inNov. for Whitetail & then head back to South Texas for more deer hunting. He will fill in between these dates with Floridaand Alabama. This summer June 18thwillstart a premier hunt with Mathews & Browning in Africa for 14 days.</DIV></DIV>I want to make mention that I realizeI saturate this forum with Zacand some people may get tired of hearing about him. This is the only forum that I share this much info about Zac on. Many of you have responded over the last year with congrats to Zac. I have mentioned many times at just how much you guy's haveplayed a major role in his success. This forum was the first step in the public eye for Zac. Your attitude andinterest in him has caused a snowball effect now on a national level & together we have built a greatinspiration to our youth. I will always stay very humblewith everything we do & it's my job to make sure Zac does the same. I bring this news to you because Zac is one of our own !!!!!!!!!!! Who would have thought this a yearand a half ago when I posted "11 year olds 1st bow kill." ( a doe )</DIV></DIV>Isend a big thank you to Robert at Outcast for helping me get Zac started with a bow & another BIG thank you to Mike Scott at Mike'sGun Shop. Mikegot Zac's foot in the door & gave him the push start he needed. Mike has been the major driving force that has paved the road for Zac.A quote from Mike "Life is about helping others". A big thank you to Wayne Burns for picking Zac to prostaff on his show" Outdoor Allstars".</DIV></DIV>The beauty of this whole Zac buzz is the fact that Zac didn't get where he is today because ofMONEY. We're just regular people!!!!!!!! I struggle to meet bills just like every other guy.</DIV></DIV>Zac was noticed because ofhis manners, respect, wisdom, grades,and his overall demeanor.</DIV></DIV>Some of Zac's speaking engagements coming up will include</DIV></DIV>The State of Florida's Field Day event at The Tall Timbers Plantation just North of Tallahassee on Sep. 12th</DIV>TheBrowning National Sales Meeting in UtahOct.</DIV>The Shot Show in Vegas Jan.</DIV>The Dixie Deer Classic in North Carolina March</DIV></DIV>Thanks again to everybody, it's you that have madeall thispossible.</DIV></DIV>Enjoy the pics !!!!!!!</DIV></DIV>Chad</DIV></DIV>







</DIV></DIV>Zac hands a business card toTravis HallVice President of Browning During a meeting</DIV></DIV>







</DIV></DIV>


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

Wow !!!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Congrats to both of yall. Thats an awesome opportunity no matter how old you are.:clap


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Stellar!!!!!!!!!

Teresa told me you had some big news but she couldn't remember the details.

Congrats guys, you've earned it.

I think you're 100% right about Zac being one of our own. I've shared some his story with my family up in Illinois and my uncle, who took me to get my first bow at about Zac's age, told me last month "You know him? That's awesome, I've seen him."

It's only the beginning, Chad.


----------



## phantom (Oct 5, 2007)

Chad

That is awesome!! Thanks for sharing that with us.. Glad to see he still shoots the mathews.. You think Zac can find some time to go cobia fishing with us next spring?? 

Shane


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Great news Chad and Zac! I've met Chad before but I had the privelage to finally meet Zac a couple of weeks ago at a mutual friends fish fry in Berrydale and all I can say is what a polite, respectful and well spoken young man. Browning is getting one heck of a young man. By the way did Zac learn how to play that fiddle? Congrats.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

congratulations chad and zac...thanks for posting...that's just a great story and a wonderful opportunity for such a young man...


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Chad and Zac, wow that is some great news, just incredible! Congratulations!


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

That is awesome!!!!! Congrats to Zac and btw I don't care how much information you post on here about Zac. I think that is what any of the rest of us would do if we had a 12 year old son that has accomplished half of what Zac has. Keep the reports coming!!!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

thats awesome chad!! tell zac i said congrats!


----------



## FizzyLifter (Oct 3, 2007)

That is great news, congrats! Watched a DVD the other day on Zac and though I don't hunt at all, it was awesome. And keep posting updates. If someone has a problem with it, they don't have to read it.


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

Congrats for sure to you both, That is a big accomplishment for the young man and hopefully it will be a great journey for him with lots of good and happy memories!


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Jealously is the first word that comes to mind! Congrats to Zac! That is an awesome opportunity for him and I am sure he will represent Pensacola well. What a childhood!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

That is incredible! Congrats to Zac!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

GOD sure has smiled down on Zac brother!!!! I bet you are glad he needs to be chaperoned Chad!!! I can see the future of hunting just churning fer him and that is GREAT!!!!

Best of luck brother!!!


----------



## Barry Cole (Oct 3, 2007)

Simply amazing! Congrats young man!!!:clap


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

That is freaking awsome...Zack congrats...give your dad a giant hug. You are making him so proud! Chad I think you need to start a parental consulting company. I can't keep my three little farts from picking their nose in public, breaking there toys, and farting at the dinner table!!!

That is great guys!

Craig


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Chad, Zach will be a teenager soon, he'll start acting weird especially around girls, when that happens you should consider adopting me!


----------



## TUBBLAWNS (Feb 18, 2008)

> *JCW (9/3/2009)*That is freaking awsome...Zack congrats...give your dad a giant hug. You are making him so proud! Chad I think you need to start a parental consulting company. I can't keep my three little farts from picking their nose in public, breaking there toys, and farting at the dinner table!!!
> That is great guys!
> Craig


I hear ya, same with mine! Every kid is unique in his or her own way, and shines with different things. I wouldn't trade mine or the experiences, good or bad, they have given me for the world. All I know to say about this situation is, Good things happen to good people, and I am proud for you Chad as a father and for Zac, as I know this is one very exciting step for ya'll. Keep up the good work, and I hope the streak continues for you.:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

Congratulations to the Coopers! We agree Zac is just a really awesome young man and it took great parenting to get to this point. We pray for his continued success and that he never forgets his roots. Chad, are you ready for us to share what we have learned about the Virtual School program. Looks like it's about that time. Best of luck on your new adventures.

Ron, Cathy and Savannah Vanderpol


----------



## Chad Cooper (Oct 8, 2007)

I guess you can imagine the stress I have trying to keep up with my own work & now Zac's deal. I lay in the bed worried about how to keep up. 

As I sit here this morning before work and read your comments on this thread, it gives me more strength to keep going. Words can't express the true appreciation I have for you guy's.You have been incredibly supportive from the start and I can't thank you enough.

I'll keep you posted,

Chad


----------



## bigdaddy (Apr 27, 2008)

*GOD'S SPEED HE'LL HELP YOU HANDLE IT ALL !!! GOOD JOB GUY'S THAT'S WHAT YOU CALL A TRUE FATHER AND SON TEAM !!!!! GOOD LUCK !*


----------



## POPPY (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi Zac and Chad, I met you both at p.cola airport monday morning (redhead with trach, grandson 5 all about baseball). i just wanted to tell you how impressed I was with you and your ease of speaking with anyone. I told my husband, Poppy all about you. he just showed me your post about the signing . How AWESOME for you. I wish you all the best. You have a long.... career on TV and maybe then some. Congrats and best wishes Pam Z i should have asked for your autograph! it was a real pleasure to meet you both God Bless.


----------



## masher (Oct 30, 2007)

Congrats Zac and congrats to you Chad for doing one hell of a job raising that boy. Pretty work!


----------



## 16BAMA (Mar 16, 2008)

It's been forever since I have seen Zac. The last time he was running around at your Paceshop naked with a toy bow. Sure wish I hadtook some pictures - I could send some to Browning! Tell him I have 2 girlfriends waiting at my place that will give him a run for his money. 

Congratulations. Mike


----------



## 7mmbrowningman (Oct 19, 2008)

I just wanted to say how proud we all are of Zac - not to mention Jealous! lol (My god man, first it was huggin up on Tiffany and now to get signed by my choice rifle makers) :bowdown

We are all very proud of you Zac!!!! You are living a dream most of us will never have a chance to do...have fun and enjoy yourself young man - you deserve it!

Continue to represent our area, and just wanted you to know that you are a really great young man- we are allproud to be able to say that you are from here!!!!!!! :usaflag


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Just awesome what Zac has accomplished. Keep it up ...you have to be super proud.


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Chad, Tell Zac congrats!!!!!!!!!! I know you have been telling me about this deal for a couple months glad everything worked out. 

If someone gets tired of these post they just need to go some where else.

I just got back from Portugal last Friday. I will stop by this coming Friday afternoon.


----------



## one big one (Oct 4, 2007)

:clap:clap:clap

:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown

Keep up the good work Chad & Zac, all I can say is WOW!


----------



## prideman (Aug 17, 2009)

good luck Zac from Jimmy Barnes and Dan Stewart from the Stewart Law Firm in Pace Florida.


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations Zac! Chad, keep us informed and post any television dates.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

That is way way cool!!!


----------



## redfishin'JR (Jun 18, 2008)

I know I'm going to lose some respect here on because ofthis comment. While I believe it's great to have a local kid make it as far as Zac has, it just seems to be nothing more than errogance and bragging. All that we hear is Zac, Zac, Zac. Am I jealous? Of course I am to a degree. I wouldn't be human if I wasn't. Anyone that loves to hunt would love to have the opportunity that Zac has been given. Anyone should be proud of their son making this great accomplishment as I would be ecstatic if it was my 5 year old boy. When my boy gets his first deer you better believe that I'll post it on here, but that will be it. I'm sure many of you will disagree with this comment and that's you're right if you wish, just as it's my right to believe that it's errogance and bragging to promote Zac.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Redfishin Jr.



I don't even know where to start. Zac is one of our own, and I love hearing about his accomplishments and adventures. Furthermore, he is an inspiration to other young kids who have a love for the outdoors, and his father is one of the nicest guys you will ever meet. Arrogance, sir is popping off about someone on a thread designed to do nothing more than update those of us who appreciate what this father and son team do to be ambassadors for our sport.


----------



## bwartman (Jun 13, 2008)

HeyRed Drummer Jr:

Your opinion is appreciated but Didn't anybody ever tell you if you can't say anything nice tosay nothing at all. Like Gump said these people are like gold and asreal as real get's. Chad's taxidermy talent has beenappreciated for years and Chad's raising of Zac makes all of us parents pround.This young adultis respectful, talkative and apprecative. An opportunity has been given to these folks and like most parents, We feel good about sharingour children'ssuccesswith a network of local friends. I would recommend taking time to meet the Cooper's andfeel almost certain that anyone that knows these two (2) would promise you would want to eat the word arrogant. So yes, Your correct.Youprobably will not be popular for a while.

Congrats to Zac and Chad, I certainly look forward to hearing about Zac's next adventure.

Note: Chad-- Like it's Sept and I'm pretty sure I didn't drop my deer head of in Utah...J/K


----------



## Chad Cooper (Oct 8, 2007)

> *redfishin'JR (9/9/2009)*I know I'm going to lose some respect here on because ofthis comment. While I believe it's great to have a local kid make it as far as Zac has, it just seems to be nothing more than errogance and bragging. All that we hear is Zac, Zac, Zac. Am I jealous? Of course I am to a degree. I wouldn't be human if I wasn't. Anyone that loves to hunt would love to have the opportunity that Zac has been given. Anyone should be proud of their son making this great accomplishment as I would be ecstatic if it was my 5 year old boy. When my boy gets his first deer you better believe that I'll post it on here, but that will be it. I'm sure many of you will disagree with this comment and that's you're right if you wish, just as it's my right to believe that it's errogance and bragging to promote Zac.




I've been waiting for this !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It took two years, but it has finally happenedhere. 

I have been told by many people in the industry that we would have people feel this way. Like you said it's human nature, we all experience these feelings from time to time. I first witnessed this at a local church event. Zac did a presentation for a audience of people. After he left the stage and returned to his table people started lining up to meet him and get his autograph. I noticed a small group of boys his age get in line for his autograph. I could tell by their behavior that something was a little different with this group of boys. After they got Zac's autograph they got in a group in front of Zac and started ripping up his picture he just signed for them. They then threw them in the garbage in front of him and headed to the bathrooms to do something with another one.

In case you haven't noticed in nearly every one of my post on Zac I start it off by telling you that this is not a moment of bragging. Apparently you can't comprehend that. Most of the time when something is accomplished among friends we enjoy sharing it with each other. When youpost a comment like that, ittells me you must not have many.

Two things that may help you cope with this:

1. Don't click on any other post that has Zac's name in them.

2. Don't make a post on a thread that was nearly dried up. If you don't like it let it go.

I truly do respect your opinion & thanks for pointing out my arrogance.

Chad


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *redfishin'JR (9/9/2009)*I know I'm going to lose some respect here on because ofthis comment. While I believe it's great to have a local kid make it as far as Zac has, it just seems to be nothing more than errogance and bragging. All that we hear is Zac, Zac, Zac. Am I jealous? Of course I am to a degree. I wouldn't be human if I wasn't. Anyone that loves to hunt would love to have the opportunity that Zac has been given. Anyone should be proud of their son making this great accomplishment as I would be ecstatic if it was my 5 year old boy. When my boy gets his first deer you better believe that I'll post it on here, but that will be it. I'm sure many of you will disagree with this comment and that's you're right if you wish, just as it's my right to believe that it's errogance and bragging to promote Zac.


Well aint that the most ignorant post ever posted on the forum. Chad and Zac both are very very good people that would drop whatever they are doing to help you out. If you dont wanna read about Zac then dont click on the topic. The bad thing here is Zac is going to read you post and what is he suppose to think about it. Just do everyone on here a favor and dont type what you are thinking. Most of the people on here have watched Zac grow up and enjoy reading Chad's post on him. One of the post that stick out in my head is last year when Zac killed anice buckand he kept trying to call Chads phone from the standand it was turned off. Chad has done nothing but good for this forum and the hunting and fishing community, so if you dont like it please keep your mouth shut.

And now I feel embarrased by someone else's ignorant remark, Chad I would like to apolagize for Redfisher to both you and Zac.


----------



## rigrunner05 (May 8, 2008)

> *redfishin'JR (9/9/2009)*I know I'm going to lose some respect here on because ofthis comment. While I believe it's great to have a local kid make it as far as Zac has, it just seems to be nothing more than errogance and bragging. All that we hear is Zac, Zac, Zac. Am I jealous? Of course I am to a degree. I wouldn't be human if I wasn't. Anyone that loves to hunt would love to have the opportunity that Zac has been given. Anyone should be proud of their son making this great accomplishment as I would be ecstatic if it was my 5 year old boy. When my boy gets his first deer you better believe that I'll post it on here, but that will be it. I'm sure many of you will disagree with this comment and that's you're right if you wish, just as it's my right to believe that it's errogance and bragging to promote Zac.


What a dick...sounds like A LOT JEALOUS to me and just dosent know how to handle it, i was talking to Chad yesterday on the phone and this very topic came up because he was worried that was the impression comming off. I think its a shame that a fatherhas to be worried about this, any dad that has raised there child as well as zac and him have an opportunitylike he does ... would be on top of the world....i would cut a leg off to have this chance... if you cant handle the success of others maybe you need to go some where esle....


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *redfishin'JR (9/9/2009)*I know I'm going to lose some respect here on because ofthis comment. While I believe it's great to have a local kid make it as far as Zac has, it just seems to be nothing more than errogance and bragging. All that we hear is Zac, Zac, Zac. Am I jealous? Of course I am to a degree. I wouldn't be human if I wasn't. Anyone that loves to hunt would love to have the opportunity that Zac has been given. Anyone should be proud of their son making this great accomplishment as I would be ecstatic if it was my 5 year old boy. When my boy gets his first deer you better believe that I'll post it on here, but that will be it. I'm sure many of you will disagree with this comment and that's you're right if you wish, just as it's my right to believe that it's errogance and bragging to promote Zac.


are you serious?!?!?! Zac is a local kid and a fellow PFF members son and you bash him for being proud of his accomplishments?!?! Maybe your just jealous because your kid has never done anything for you to be proud of. Personally i am very proud of Zac and love hearing about the cool things he gets to do and great opportunities that are coming his way. I really cant believe that someone would write this kind of comment. IT BLOWS MY MIND!!!! 

Chad please keep posting updates on Zac! Dont let the negative people discourage you. Youve been on the forum for awhile and you know how it goes. It doesnt matter what is posted, no matter how good or how bad, thereis always someonewho cant help but throw in their negativity. 

Zac i am proud of you! Keep up the good work buddy!


----------



## Razorback (Nov 6, 2007)

> *redfishin'JR (9/9/2009)*I know I'm going to lose some respect here on because ofthis comment. While I believe it's great to have a local kid make it as far as Zac has, it just seems to be nothing more than errogance and bragging. All that we hear is Zac, Zac, Zac. Am I jealous? Of course I am to a degree. I wouldn't be human if I wasn't. Anyone that loves to hunt would love to have the opportunity that Zac has been given. Anyone should be proud of their son making this great accomplishment as I would be ecstatic if it was my 5 year old boy. When my boy gets his first deer you better believe that I'll post it on here, but that will be it. I'm sure many of you will disagree with this comment and that's you're right if you wish, just as it's my right to believe that it's errogance and bragging to promote Zac.




You Sir, have not lost some respect, you have lost all respect, that is if you ever had any. You want to rain on Chad and Zac's parade. Chad makes me look bad as a father for not posting (bragging as you call it) my children's accomplishments. My son and daughter have won tournaments and caught tons of fish that I have not put on the forum, and I regret it. And you are right, you have the right to think and say what you want and so do I, so with that I say, I believe it is Ignorance for you to say Chad is being arrogant. These kind of comments are expected because some people do not have a life, and they cannot stand people who do. I am kinda dissapointed in myself for even giving you the satisfaction that your post bothered me, but I am human and sometimes you must take a stand for what is right.


----------



## KoolKat45 (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats to both Zac & Chad. I dont know either of you but have been following your story from the beginning and must say what a treat it has been to see this unfold. Chad brag brag brag and then brag some more. I know you have to be so proud. Thank you for sharing this great developing story and hope to get the chance to meet the both of you some day. :clap


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

> *redfishin'JR (9/9/2009)*I know I'm going to lose some respect here on because ofthis comment. While I believe it's great to have a local kid make it as far as Zac has, it just seems to be nothing more than errogance and bragging. All that we hear is Zac, Zac, Zac. Am I jealous? Of course I am to a degree. I wouldn't be human if I wasn't. Anyone that loves to hunt would love to have the opportunity that Zac has been given. Anyone should be proud of their son making this great accomplishment as I would be ecstatic if it was my 5 year old boy. When my boy gets his first deer you better believe that I'll post it on here, but that will be it. I'm sure many of you will disagree with this comment and that's you're right if you wish, just as it's my right to believe that it's errogance and bragging to promote Zac.


Wow! You sir are an official douche nozzle. I know women who behave better than this when they are jealous! I hope you haven't ruined the reports on Zac that the rest of us enjoy by your uncalled for comment. I wish you the worst luck you have ever had in your upcoming hunting season. But if by chance you take your panties off long enough to go hunting and you actually kill something I certainly hope you post it so we can bash your accomplishments as you have done with your worthless post.

Keep on posting Chad and Zac!!!


----------



## bailti (Oct 8, 2007)

I'd be bragging if it was my kid! Much to be proud of Chad! 
Jealousy is something I don't get, be happy for those who have more or better things in life than you especially if they have worked hard for it and deserve it!!
So make sure to keep us posted on his adventures and accomplishments please.
Thanks,
Chris.


----------



## imkilroy (Oct 27, 2007)

It is amazing that someone would besuch an idiot as to post something so stupid. Chad has every right to brag and be proud of Zac. Are people jealous?Sure! Do I wish I was a pro staffer for Mathew's and Browning? Hell YES! Do grown men who have been hunting 30 plus year's know more about it than Zac? Probably, but Zac has become an awesome ambassador to the youth of hunting. He will open the eye's of countless young people to the joy's, and honor of hunting. From the very beginning when Chad was just posting about Zac's drive and ethic's while huntingthe local wood's it has been impressive to follow and watch his growth as a hunter.

Chad, keep us posted on Zac's adventure's, progress, and by all mean's stay proud!

Zac, Keep making us proud and jealous! I personally am more jealous about the hug and kiss from Tiffany than anything else!! You lucky, lucky young man!!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *redfishin'JR (9/9/2009)*I know I'm going to lose some respect here on because ofthis comment. While I believe it's great to have a local kid make it as far as Zac has, it just seems to be nothing more than errogance and bragging. All that we hear is Zac, Zac, Zac. Am I jealous? Of course I am to a degree. I wouldn't be human if I wasn't. Anyone that loves to hunt would love to have the opportunity that Zac has been given. Anyone should be proud of their son making this great accomplishment as I would be ecstatic if it was my 5 year old boy. When my boy gets his first deer you better believe that I'll post it on here, but that will be it. I'm sure many of you will disagree with this comment and that's you're right if you wish, just as it's my right to believe that it's errogance and bragging to promote Zac.


*Wow. And Congrats to Zac and all the best of everything Big Guy*

*First of all, My hats off to you redfishin' JR,It took alot of Gutsto write that. The facts are that we live in a free country (at the moment) and everyone has the same oppertunity. I can promise that someone didn't come to Cooper home and invite Zac into all this oppertunity. I would be willing to bet a very large sum of money,it took alot of time and effort on Chad and Zac's behalf. To make a mark for yourself in the world we live in doesn't come free, it requires a dream, planning, execution, sweat equityand Tons of Time and Effort. *

*You claim that you would love to have the opportunity that Zac has been "given". I don't think Zac was "given" anything, he Earned it. Ifyou are going to be jealous until someone "gives" you an oppertunity like Zac's, it would be a good idea to budget some extra time for being jealous, you are going to be waiting a very long time andyou will be jealous of a large number of people. Ifyour claimis true that you would like to have the same oppertunity as Zac has, Get up and go to workmaking a name for yourself and earn it,so you deserve it. If you don't have the time,gumptionand energy then don't be jealous of others that paid their dues and had what it took to deserve the oppertunity byearning it. *

*.*

*As far as your success Zac,*

*I am Very Proud of YOU, Zac. Keep it up, Big Guy. *


----------



## Chad Cooper (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey Guy's a quick update from Saturday. I didn't want to start a new thread for this, I just wanted to send a few pics from the Tall Timbers Plantation Event. Zac spoke to a group of Children at the State of Florida Hunters Education Field Day. 

His topic to the kids was "How to open doors of opportunity". Zac does apowerpoint presentation that captures the childrens attention & then he explains to them how important it is to exercise the use of Showing Respect, Gratitude, Making good grades, Communicating, & Being a leader. He explains that being a leader is not about being better than everybody else. It's about setting your standards according to the morals you've been taught and not letting others cause you to go against your standards. 

It'sgreat to see the kids taking to him, It's all good !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

It was good seeing you both Friday afternoon. Sure hate I wasn't able to get over there yesterday. Will see ya'll soon. 

Zac, Good luck on your Elk hunt this week!!!!!!


----------



## TUBBLAWNS (Feb 18, 2008)

Chad, I am glad you didn't let someone's idiocracy hold you back on posting. As a father and a hunter, I think i speak for most when I say it is exciting to hear about all of yours and his ventures. And as far as those kids ripping up autographed pictures, all I can say is there is always going to be punks and that is why they are where they are and you are where you are, I know my sons always like reading about Zac's progress so keep on keeping on. Good job.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Even after someone comes on here and degrades his son's accomplishments, Chad replies with nothing but poise, respect and appreciation. These traits, as well as many others, have been instilled in Zac as well and only prove what an asset they both are to our community.

Congrats on everything the Cooper family has earned and may your blessings continue.


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

I am with Chad on his Son's accomplishment. Ya know I didnt have a kid to brag about but when I shot my P&Y buck in Illinois Ill promise ya, People felt as this gentleman did. But I couldnt help it, it was something that meant a lot to me. I had to share it, I wasnt bragging, I was overwhelmed with excitement and personal accomplishment. 

As for Zac, I applaud him for being strong enough to stand in front of a room or any crowd of people and talk. I took FFA Public Speaking and each time I had a speech to say I was scared to death, but I overcome my fears just as Zac has overcome his. He is the perfect age to teach and hold smaller childrens attention. Im sure Browning was seeing this also. An 95 year old man cant hold kids attention because they cant relate, seeing Zac is a positive visual for these new upcoming hunters today. 

Chad you turkey I havent been to your shop since you built it, I guess thats my fault. I appreciated every minute you and I spent at the old shop, we even have som ememorable images somewhere..... Remember that Gorilla from the Zoo.... :moon

Congrats to the Cooper family. Success stories are what life is about. 

Steve Holloway

PS, I have a 6 year old boy and a 3 year old girl, if they continue being themselves Ill be posting some stuff for the previous poster to read! Who knows might even toss in a picture or two!


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

Like I said weeks ago Chad...parental consulting company!! I clicked on this thread to see all the good things being said about you guys and I come across Redbirds post! While I am sitting here thinking about f-bombs and choke slams you respond like a true gentleman. Nice work! Believe me I am taking notes!! I look forward to hearing about Zack's adventures in the future...

Craig


----------



## Chad Cooper (Oct 8, 2007)

> *BOHUNTER1 (9/14/2009)*I am with Chad on his Son's accomplishment. Ya know I didnt have a kid to brag about but when I shot my P&Y buck in Illinois Ill promise ya, People felt as this gentleman did. But I couldnt help it, it was something that meant a lot to me. I had to share it, I wasnt bragging, I was overwhelmed with excitement and personal accomplishment.
> 
> As for Zac, I applaud him for being strong enough to stand in front of a room or any crowd of people and talk. I took FFA Public Speaking and each time I had a speech to say I was scared to death, but I overcome my fears just as Zac has overcome his. He is the perfect age to teach and hold smaller childrens attention. Im sure Browning was seeing this also. An 95 year old man cant hold kids attention because they cant relate, seeing Zac is a positive visual for these new upcoming hunters today.
> 
> ...


Great to hear from you Steve !!!!! 

Now that you have everyone wondering about that gorilla incident lets share !! 

Several years ago I got the job from Gulf Breeze Zoo to mount " Congo " the gorilla that died of natural causes. I was going to mount the gorilla & donate him back to the zoo so kids could actually have a chance toget close toone. The problem was, the taxidermy industry didn't have a form on the market so I had to make one. 

Our other well known forum member MR. KING KEVIN GLOVER was helping mewith this huge project. We first skinned the gorilla, then we froze his carcass in the position we wanted to mount him in. After he was frozen we took the carcass to a sand pile down the road from my shop. We then started to mold the carcass with sand and plaster. 

This was the setting for the King Kevin Attack !!!!! One has to appreciate the humor Kevin brings us, Steve had been taking pictures of the process with his own camera. We started running out of plasterso Steve decided togo back to the shop to grab another bag. 

A couple minutes after Steve drove off we noticed he had left his camera on the tailgate of my truck. MISTAKE !!!!!!!!!!! 

Lets just say that weeks later when Stevegot his pictures developed he not only had the pictures of a gorilla. He had some very closeups of the human anatomy. :moonIts been years ago and we still laugh about it. 

Chad 

PS:I wanted to thankall the members that stood up for Zac & I . We are overwhelmed with joy that so many people have followed his story and respect what's going on with us. Thanks again !!!!!!
</DIV>


----------



## Homesick Native (Aug 12, 2008)

Congratulations to both of you. I know he comes by his love for the outdoors honestly. Chad was eat up with it in school. Chad mounted my first buck back in '87 (and it still looks good by the way). I think it is a wonderful opportunity for Zac. Keep the posts coming so we can all stay up to date. Congrats again fellas!


----------

